# How warm is too warm?



## Barnbum374 (Mar 14, 2013)

We have our 2 week old chicks out in the garage. Last week was cool (for S Texas) so I kept the heat lamp on. It is starting to warm into the high 80's yesterday, and when I got home it was pretty toasty in there. What is a good rule of thumb for using the heat lamps. At what air temp do you stop using it?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Dont go by air temp , go by how your chicks act. If they are huddled they are cold, if they are casually walking around they are perfect, if they are panting with their wings kindy out to their sides their way to hot. I'm in Wisconsin and took away my heat lamp by 3 weeks old, I think it was maybe 60's outside. Now I was brooding them indoors but I keep my house heater at 63 so it was at most that hot. I dont follow the 95 and drop it 5 degree every week. I've learned to just follow what the chicks show they need. 

Tonite will be down to the 30's and since they've been moved outside I have the lamp back on and crossing my fingers its warm enough. We've had high 70's for the last week but are expecting snow now lol .


----------

